# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Cuối tuần ở Hà Nội đi chơi ở đâu nhỉ?

## dienthoai

Tình hình là ở tp chẳng nghĩ ra có thể đi đâu giải trí hết ngoài cafe, lượn đường... [[ :Frown: ]]
Ai có ý tưởng nào khác hông , giúp 1 phát đi
Hình thức + địa điểm
thank mọi người nha




*Cuối tuần đi chơi ở đâu* - *Cuoi tuan di choi o dau*

----------


## dulichnt

Tớ giới thiệu một số địa điểm đi chơi thú vị ná, có thể một số biết rồi, một số chưa biết đâu, ai có thêm nhét vô cho tớ ná

1- Bến Hàn Quốc, Bến Nhật Bản:

2 cái bến này mọi ng chắc cũng nghe tên nhìu òi. Chỗ này nên đi vào buổi sáng hoặc buổi chiều muộn. Có thể kéo một lũ ra thuê chiếu ngồi ăn uống hoặc đi với ai ai đó mà tâm sự, không gian thoáng đãng, mát mẻ. Con đường ở khu vực này được trang điểm bằng rất nhiều hình vẽ của các teen thể hiện. Vô cùng sặc sỡ và vui nhộn. Có thể tự vẽ cho mình những bức hình ở chõ nào còn trống (hic, khá hiếm òi).

Có điều mới mẻ: bạn có thể đi xe đạp đôi ở đây, đây là dịch vụ mới khai trương.

- Thời gian nên đi: chiều tối hoặc sáng các ngày trong tuần

- Đặc biệt: có dịch vụ xe đạp đôi mới khai trương

2- Cầu Long Biên

Có lẽ nhiều người chưa biết địa điểm này thú vị này đâu. Buổi tối ra cầu có thể hóng mát. Gió sông Hồng mát lộng. Các bạn có thể rủ mọt nhóm từ 3-4 người mang theo đồ ăn, thức uống đi, ngồi xuống phần đường dành cho người đi bộ, dựng xe sát bên cạnh là có thể vừa thưởng thức đố ăn, vừa có thể ngắm cảnh Hà Nội ban đêm cũng như hưởng thụ làn gió mát rượi.

- Thời gian nên đi: các buổi tối

- Đặc biệt: nước cuồn cuộn dưới chân, gió mát trên đầu, quây quần nhậu nhẹt, ngắm cầu Chương Dương và Hà Nội sáng đèn trong đêm.

- Lời khuyên: với các bạn từ nội thành ra cầu thì nên đi qua sang Gia Lâm rồi vòng lại, kiếm chỗ ngồi giữa cầu (giữa sông).

3- Làng hoa Đăm, Tây Tựu, Hà Tây

Vượt ngã tư Nhổn chừng 2 cây số, mọi người sẽ thấy hai bên con đường trải nhựa phẳng lỳ là những cánh đồng hoa bát ngát, rực rỡ của làng Đăm. Sáng sớm, ngược đường lên Sơn Tây, lẫn trong sương mù, ta thấy rất nhiều xe máy thồ hoa vào Hà Nội. Chợ hoa làng Đăm họp từ 3 - 4h sáng, ngợp trời đủ loại hoa, nhiều nhất là hoa hồng, hoa cúc. Khoảng 8 - 9h chợ vãn để sau đó họp lại giữa làng.

- Thời gian nên đi: sáng sớm các ngày, đặc biệt các ngày lễ tết, có thể lên chơi chợ đêm. Ban ngày chỉ thích hợp thăm lang hoa, ngắm hoa thôi  :Wink: 

4- Thành Cổ Loa 
Ðây là toà thành cổ vào bậc nhất Việt Nam được vua Thục An Dương Vương xây từ thế kỷ thứ 3 trước Công nguyên để làm kinh đô nước Âu Lạc (tên nước Việt Nam thời đó). Nay thuộc huyện Ðông Anh, ngoại thành Hà Nội.

Thành được xây dựng kiểu vòng ốc (nên gọi là Loa thành) tương truyền có tới 9 vòng, dưới thành ngoài là hào sâu ngập nước thuyền bè đi lại được. Ngày nay ở Cổ Loa còn lại 3 vòng thành đất: thành ngoài (chu vi 8km), thành giữa (hình đa giác, chu vi 6,5km) và thành trong (hình chữ nhật, chu vi 1,6km). Thân thành ngày nay còn có chiều cao trung bình từ 4-5m, có chỗ còn cao tới 12m, chân thành rộng tới 20-30m. Các cửa của 3 vòng thành cũng được bố trí rất khéo, không hề nằm cùng trên một trục thẳng mà lệch chéo đi rất nhiều. Do đó đường nối hai cửa thành ở cùng một hướng đều là một đường quanh co, lại có ụ phòng ngự ở hai bên nên gây rất nhiều trở ngại cho quân địch khi tiến đánh thành.

Từ trung tâm thành phố, đi 18km đến xã Cổ Loa thuộc huyện Ðông Anh, bạn sẽ tìm thấy vết tích còn lại của ba vòng thành xưa bằng đất và nơi các nhà khảo cổ tìm được hàng vạn mũi tên đồng, lưỡi cày, rìu sắt, xương thú vật...

Qua cổng làng, cũng là cổng thành trong là tới đình làng Cổ Loa. Theo truyền thuyết thì đó là nền cũ của điện ngự triều, nơi bá quan triều hội ngày xưa, nên trong đình còn tấm hoành phi "Ngự triều di quy".

Cạnh đình là Am Bà Chúa tức là miếu thờ công chúa Mỵ Châu, nằm nép dưới gốc đa già cổ thụ. Miếu am bé bỏng như cuộc đời ngắn ngủi của nàng công chúa đáng thương "trái tim lầm chỗ để lên đầu". Trong am có một tảng đá hình người cụt đầu. Ai cũng bảo đó là tượng Mỵ Châu.

Qua am Mỵ Châu tới đền Thượng, tức đền An Dương Vương, tương truyền là dựng trên nền nội cung ngày trước. Ðền này mới được làm lại hồi đầu thế kỷ 20, có đôi rồng đá ở bậc tam cấp cửa đền là di vật đời Trần hoặc Lê sơ. Trong đền có tượng An Dương Vương bằng đồng mới đúc cùng dịp làm lại đền. Trước đền là giếng Ngọc, tương truyền là nơi Trọng Thuỷ tự tử vì hối hận. Nước giếng này mà đem rửa ngọc trai thì ngọc sáng bội phần! 

5- Khu du lịch rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ 

Vị trí: Khu du lịch rừng tự nhiên Bằng Tạ nằm trên một quả đồi thấp, thuộc huyện Ba Vì, tỉnh Hà Tây, cách Hà Nội 65km về phía tây, cách khu du lịch Ao Vua 14km và hồ suối Hai 3,8km.
Đặc điểm: Với số lượng động thực vật phong phú, Bằng Tạ không chỉ là địa danh thu hút khách đơn thuần mà còn là nơi bảo tồn, phục hồi hệ sinh thái đa dạng và nghiên cứu thiên nhiên, động vật hoang dã.

Tổng diện tích toàn bộ khu du lịch là 26,5ha, trong đó riêng diện tích rừng nguyên sinh hơn 17ha.

Bằng Tạ là rừng nguyên sinh gồm 4 tầng cây khép kín tán. Theo kết quả khảo sát sinh thái và tài nguyên sinh vật của Viện Địa lý Việt Nam đã thống kê ở đây có 387 loài thực vật thuộc 252 chi, 94 họ của 4 ngành thực vật bậc cao. Về động vật ở rừng Bằng Tạ và các địa bàn phụ cận hiện có 13 loài thú thuộc 7 họ, 4 bộ điển hình như họ chuột, dơi quạ, cầy lỏn, sóc cây họ chuột... Riêng chim có 69 loài thuộc 37 họ và 13 bộ. Hiện tại, khu vực Bằng Tạ có các loài chim lặn, hạc, cắt, sếu, bồ câu, cu cu, sả, gõ kiến, sẻ và các loài bướm... Trong rừng nguyên sinh hiện có trên 200 con khỉ, sống theo từng bầy đàn...

Đến với rừng nguyên sinh Bằng Tạ, du khách có thể thuê xe bò kéo, cưỡi ngựa hoặc đi bộ chứ không được phép đi các loại động cơ. Đây là điều rất độc đáo của khu du lịch này. Trong tương lai, khu rừng này sẽ được trồng thêm nhiều loài lan quý như hoàng thảo, địa lan, lan hài..., nuôi thả bán tự nhiên thêm một số loài động vật như nai, hoẵng, lợn rừng, hươu sao, hổ, báo, gấu, linh trưởng... để du khách có thể thỏa sức ngắm nhìn và tìm hiểu cuộc sống của các loài thú hoang dã.

Phía bắc của rừng là đầm Long, một hồ nước rộng mênh mông được cải tạo thành các hồ sen, tạo cảnh quan môi trường tự nhiên hấp dẫn. Đầm Long là nơi cư ngụ của các loài động vật, bò sát như cuốc, bìm bịp, tắc kè, thằn lằn, kỳ đà họ rắn nước, rắn hổ chúa... Sau khi tham quan rừng nguyên sinh, du khách có thể ra bơi thuyền quanh đầm, thả câu hoặc chèo thuyền tới các khu nhà nổi giữa đầm... Quanh bờ đầm Long là những rặng tre, nơi các loài chim về đậu và làm tổ.

Đến với Bằng Tạ du khách sẽ có cơ hội được hít thở bầu không khí trong lành, dạo chơi cùng những loài vật yêu quý, thưởng thức các đặc sản của vùng rừng núi Ba Vì hay tham quan một quần thể làng của dân tộc Mường với nhiều nhà sàn và các hoạt động văn hóa sinh động như đốt lửa trại, uống rượu cần, nghe ca múa nhạc dân tộc... Nếu ai đó có nhu cầu dã ngoại, sẽ được cung cấp lều bạt, và được hướng dẫn tận tình khu cắm trại và đốt lửa trại. Trong quần thể khu du lịch này cũng xây dựng một khu chợ quê dùng làm nơi giao lưu văn hóa các dân tộc, bán hàng thổ cẩm, phục vụ đặc sản văn hóa ẩm thực... Từ Bằng Tạ du khách có thể dễ dàng nối tour với các điểm du lịch quanh vùng như khu du lịch Ao Vua, vườn cò Ngọc Nhị, hồ Suối Hai 

6- Tour du lịch sông Hồng

giá vé 120k/người/ngày. Đi tàu trên sông ngắm cảnh và ghé vào vài địa điểm trên hành trình để tham quan. Mua vé tại bến Chương Dương Độ.

7- Công viên Vầng trăng

Tour Hồ Tây by night: giá vé vào cổng 3000đ/người, tất cả các tối trong tuần tại công viên Mặt Trời- Hồ Tây, bao gồm các dịch vụ cực kỳ thú vị: Uống cafe trên đu quay khổng lồ, nghe và hoà mình vào vũ điệu flamenco sôi động, tham gia các trò chơi mạo hiểm và hội chợ...
Quá tuyệt đúng ko?

8- Bắc Ninh

Cuối tuần đi Bắc Ninh, chùa Bút Tháp, chơi bét nhè,một nơi lý tưởng cho nghệ thuật nhiếp ảnh, cách HN 40km, đi vào mùa sen là đẹp nhất. Trên đường về có rất nhiều quán ăn ngon. Đặc biệt là ăn chim ngói nướng

9. Các khu nghỉ ở Hòa Bình

- Tản ĐÀ resort, cách Hà Nội khoảng 60km có thể đi bằng ô tô hoặc xe máy, đến đấy có bể bơi nước khoáng nóng, lạnh; tắm bùn, ôtô đụng, xe đạp đôi, thuyền... nhưng giá dịch vụ đắt, nếu đi một ngày chỉ được thuê từ 13h-18h mà giá rất đắt ->ai mà đi một ngày nên thuê phòng karaoke để nghỉ cho đỡ đắt

- V-resort: Lương Sơn, Hoà Bình, giá cũng khá cao nhưng dịch vụ tốt hơn Tản Đà resort, có 2 bể bơi trong nhà & ngoài trời, khu vui chơi trẻ em, chợ... ưu điểm rộng, đồ ăn ngon.






*Cuối tuần đi chơi ở đâu* - *Cuoi tuan di choi o dau*

----------


## danghuongque

Văn Minh Resort là khu nghi dưỡng gần Hà Nội nhất, với thiết kế nội thất sang trọng và hiện đại

Mọi người xem thấy thế nào nhé.

Khách hàng của bên mình rất thích ở đây, vì không gian, phòng ốc rất đẹp, không quá xa hà nội

(Chỉ cách có 15km), mà lại có giá cả cực kì rẻ, so với các resort khác thì bên mình có giá thấp

nhất, chủ yếu để giới thiệu và đem lại cho khách hàng sự hài lòng tốt nhất.

Bên mình có đầy đủ các dịch vụ: khách sạn, 3 nhà hàng ngay mặt hồ thơ mộng, câu cá, sân

tennis, quán cà phê ngoài trời, vật lý trị liệu massage - spa, karaoke, tổ chức teambuilding, hội

nghị, hội thảo, event...

Ngoài ra bên mình còn miễn phí không gian chụp hình cưới, tổ chức tiệc cưới, tổ chức tour trăng

mật cực kì lãng mạn giá hợp lý với túi tiền của các bạn trẻ.

Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Phòng Sale & Marketing: Đặng Thị Hương Quế   

SĐT  : 0904146855                                                           

Email: huongquedt@gmail.com

Yahoo: alovera_2491989    

Skype : danghuongque

Website: Giới thiệu resort.

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Văn Minh – Ngọc Giả, Ngọc Hòa, Chương Mỹ, Hà Nội.







*Cuối tuần đi chơi ở đâu* - *Cuoi tuan di choi o dau*

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Chào bạn!
Cuối tuần, ở Hà nội bạn có thể mua cho mình những chiếc vé máy bay giá rẻ (*ve may bay*) hay có thể tự đi xe cá nhân, ô tô để đi du lịch hạ long. Vịnh hạ long là một điểm du lịch lý tưởng, đến đó bạn có thể đi *du thuyền hạ long*. Nếu bạn đi theo nhóm bạn có thể đặt *tour du lich ha long* có thời gian là 2 đêm, 1 ngày...giá cũng rất lý tưởng.

----------

